# Flushing ?



## rebel (May 5, 2014)

ive read where some do and some dont.  i guess maybe according to what is used while growing and organic, etc.
when do u flush and can u really tell a big difference ?


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

I don't ever flush unless I need to remove something from my soil, which is rare.  I think those that did and don't anymore stopped because they couldn't tell a difference.  I sometimes feed right to the chop, other times I will let them coast on just water for the last 5-7 days or so.  jmo


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 5, 2014)

Well if you're growing using all organics you can feed up till you harvest. If you're utilizing a chemical fert regimen then 10 daze suffice for a clean product. Some will say two weeks but I've found 10 to be sufficient to purge the rest the the nutes from the plants' systems.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2014)

I do like Hamster, regardless of whether it is an organic grow or not.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

I don't flush. Organic here.


----------



## kaotik (May 6, 2014)

i don't 'flush'  but i don't feed em the last week and a bit

been many threads on this (you've been here a while, surely you've seen one?)  ..i can easily tell you; the majority _here_ doesn't


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

I feed till the chop as well. Mollasses and BigBloom till the end.


----------



## DrFever (May 7, 2014)

SALTS always do build up ..... So depending on how long you veg your plants and using chemical nutrients???  its always a good idea to flush  a week or so.
 Before going into pre flower  to rid all salt build up  this is what i found works good, again with long vegging ,
 In organics Salts can build up also    heavy additions of soil amendments that have high salt content, ., manure, gypsum. 
Salts are a permanent constituent of soil. Once the salts have accumulated in a soil, there is no chemical treatment that will remove or counteract


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 10, 2014)

Flushing is for toilets.  j/k if that's your thing & what you do though. However I don't flush, never had. I hadn't noticed any difference in quality of toke. I used to flush a long time ago though. But that's when I was using synthetic nutrients.  all organic now. 

View attachment flush.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

Only time I flush my plants is if there is some major issue that needs to be corrected, like clawing.. Other than that using organic soil and feeding just water the last coupe weeks will have your ash bright white which means no chemicals are in the bud.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

:bolt:


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Dr there is nothing wrong with copy and paste but crediting the person it is copied from is always advisable and just plain proper etiquette.  At the very least a link to the stuff copied would be nice.  Good to see you multi. Hope all is well.


----------



## Kraven (May 11, 2014)

rebel said:


> ive read where some do and some dont.  i guess maybe according to what is used while growing and organic, etc.
> when do u flush and can u really tell a big difference ?



I use Final Flush two weeks prior to my chop, it forces the plant to use its own stores of nutes and it does make a difference in the smoothness. But to each their own, if you feel its a waste of time then it probably is in your instance.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2014)

multifarious said:


> http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex4246?opendocument
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*zinnnnggg!*


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Did I miss something? Don't want anyone stealing any of work. lol Who seems to be doing that here so I can keep my distance. lol 





multifarious said:


> http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex4246?opendocument
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## samarta (Feb 22, 2015)

DWC needs flushing or your smoking nutes, ruining flavor, smoothness, and your effort.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 22, 2015)

He's not speaking about this Dr :aok: 

I'm in the clear... or cloudy... or amber?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2015)

My DWC does not need flushing.  I challenge anyone to tell the difference between my organic and my DWC grows and those flushed and those not flushed after a good cure.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 22, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> My DWC does not need flushing.  I challenge anyone to tell the difference between my organic and my DWC grows and those flushed and those not flushed after a good cure.



i'll take that challenge---pm me so i can give you a safe addy to send me the samples :yay:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 22, 2015)

^^ this!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 22, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> My DWC does not need flushing.  I challenge anyone to tell the difference between my organic and my DWC grows and those flushed and those not flushed after a good cure.


+1 No flush needed.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 22, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> I use Final Flush two weeks prior to my chop, it forces the plant to use its own stores of nutes and it does make a difference in the smoothness. But to each their own, if you feel its a waste of time then it probably is in your instance.



Just wanted to add I quit using Final Flush, in fact I quit flushing and I feed to the end, I found out by starving them the last two weeks was I cutting down on my weight....live and learn. I got caught up in the whole flushing thing awhile back and just found it to be a waste of my time...just my two cents.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment keep-calm-and-dont-flush.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

TangieDank you reading this thread?
Wish I could tag him . Wonder how I can get him to see this thread. He flushes for like 3 weeks lol his plants are SO Green still I don't get it.


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 27, 2015)

well . found it before you could tell me. so your telling me I should keep blasting the nutes or just keep going weaker feed? are the scientists at advanced nutrients wrong?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 27, 2015)

So even in soil you guys are saying NO flush or just DWC? Confused. So the ash will be white all will be good?


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't flush.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't flush my DWC or my organic soil grows.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 28, 2015)

I do not flush. I tapper off my nutes though in the last week.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 3, 2015)

The age old question.
Personally, I feed water the last 10 days or so, depending n the strain. I would not say that I am flushing, as I am not getting a ton of run off from the pots, just feeding plain PHed water.
I don't do this for the taste as much as the swell. I have noticed that when I feed just water the last days, the calyx swell a little more and a little faster then if I was to feed regular nuit mix. This, in turn, increased my overall weight. We are talking grams, not lb's. Bigger the room, more grams gained.

I use Promix as my medium, growing in 7 gal grow bags. I usually feed nuits 2 times, then water 1 time throughout the grow, from Veg thru week 6-7, then feed plain PHed water.  Works well for me.
For me too, at my scale, usuing water the last 10 days or so saves on nuits too, which is a cost savings, as I don't see a need to feed hot mix to the end.

DWC is different imo. The uptake times for DWC is instant, so I would run nuits till the end. In my 7 gal bags, the Promix retains enough nuits to keep on feeding for quite a while by just adding water. Does this make sense?

But I agree with THG, it is near impossible to distinguish between well grown herb that has had nuits to the end vs water at the end.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 3, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> The age old question.
> Personally, I feed water the last 10 days or so, depending n the strain. I would not say that I am flushing, as I am not getting a ton of run off from the pots, just feeding plain PHed water.
> I don't do this for the taste as much as the swell. I have noticed that when I feed just water the last days, the calyx swell a little more and a little faster then if I was to feed regular nuit mix. This, in turn, increased my overall weight. We are talking grams, not lb's. Bigger the room, more grams gained.
> 
> ...




y'all might consider "flushing" 1ml : 1 gal H2O2 for a bit of stress and swelling as a finish


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2015)

High Orange:ciao:

Wouldn't doing that kill the micro herd?


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2015)

pcduck said:


> High Orange:ciao:
> 
> Wouldn't doing that kill the micro herd?



:yeahthat:

Doesn't H2O2 pretty much kill everything in the soil? Might not matter much at the end of Harvest though.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 4, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> :yeahthat:
> 
> Doesn't H2O2 pretty much kill everything in the soil? Might not matter much at the end of Harvest though.




yep but not entirely---:shocked: depends on how strong the mix is---im still trying to find the right ratio to stress the plant just enough for that last stretch of production the sticky gooey resin

last time i used 4ml : 1gal---all fan leaves turned yellow w/in 24 hrs---sugar leaves remained green/purple and 1 particular pheno looked incredible---she's drying now---looking forward to sharing her in weeks to come :smoke1:


----------

